# The incredible, custom-fit raglan sweater



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

I've seen similar instructions but in case some members who may be interested in customizing a pattern haven't seen this yet, here's a link:

http://www.woolworks.org/patterns/raglan.html


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanx for sharing that link, I've saved to my files. Leonora


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you. I saved it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Great. Am having to rebuild my computer files so this is terrific.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

I use this patttern all the time. I have knitted sweater and cardigans for my 4 grandchildren from it and have lost count of the ones I have knitted for me using different stitch patterns. It is my favourite to go to when I have yarn but no pattern.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Irene, Thank you for posting this very helpful link.


----------



## smae.smith (Nov 8, 2011)

that's amazing! Thank you.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I used this pattern for the first sweater that I knitted for myself. It's a great one!


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks - I've saved it, too.


----------



## TooToo (Aug 18, 2011)

This is a great pattern. Have made several sweaters using this pattern and never have a problem. Will copy and add an extra copy to my file, just in case.........

Thanks for sharing.

TooToo


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great instructions. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you ever so much. This is just what I was looking for. I bought a package of 5 skeins of yarn at AC Moore some time ago and looked for my pattern to no avail. Now I can get started. Edith M


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern site. Wanted cardigan pattern to fit all sizes for charity. Jane


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

great link, Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Saved it


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks!
Vicki


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for posting - what a great resource file to have and share!


----------

